# Electricity AND gas supplier?



## Donford (Mar 22, 2016)

Is it not unusual to rent an apartment in Germany and pay for an electricity AND gas provider?
I thought it is usually only electricity?
My apartment uses electricty and gas. The water comes from the "Nebenkosten" and is corrected after every 12 months.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It depends on how things are set up. Central heating will come from the Nebenkosten but if you have a gas stove or on-demand gas hot water heater then those can be a separate account direct from the utility.


----------

